

AMD drops Mantle - nercury
http://community.amd.com/community/amd-blogs/amd-gaming/blog/2015/03/02/on-apis-and-the-future-of-mantle

======
agapos
This sounds more like "Mantle 1.0 will have a lot in common with DX12 and
glNext, but expect even more from the later 1.X versions."

